# Website Tipps



## Grunge (6. September 2006)

Hi,

ich bin gerade am gestalten einer Band-Page. Komm aber nicht besonders weiter - das einzige was ic hhabe steht in einem Beitrag zuvor - dieser Notizzettel, auf dem New stehen sollen...Nun brauch ich ein passendes Design, etwas rockiges . . . und dezentes !  Kann mir jemand Tipps zur gestaltung und Anordnung geben ? Bi nnicht aufm Kopf gefallen in PS - mir fehlen nur die Ideen !  

Danke im vorraus ! ! !


----------



## The_Maegges (7. September 2006)

Was für Musik machen die Jungs (und Mädels?) denn genau?
Gibt es bereits ein Bandlogo?
Wenn ja, welche Farben verwendet es?

Solche Dinge kläre ich als erstes, meist hilft das, einen passenden Stil zu finden.


----------



## Grunge (7. September 2006)

Musik ist deutsche rRock. Helle dezente Fareben sollen verwendet werden. Blut soll mit einfließen...Ich habe einen Notizzettel entworfen, welcher die News beinhalten soll (siehe Anhang)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich es alles anordnen soll...Ich weß nur: links die navi, oben der header halt rechts sollen foto der einzelnen member sein, mit denen man dann zu den einzelnen profilen kommt....mhh und rechts unter den photos halt der notizblock, und in der mitte der entsprechende text....

hat jemand keine idee?

Ben


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

Ähm, die News auf dem Zettel sollen wirklich so schräg bleiben? Dann musste ja immer wenn eine neue _News dazukommt die dazughörige Grafik ändern. Halte ich für sehr ungünstig.



> Ich weiß nicht wie ich es alles anordnen soll...Ich weß nur: links die navi, oben der header halt rechts sollen foto der einzelnen member sein, mit denen man dann zu den einzelnen profilen kommt....mhh und rechts unter den photos halt der notizblock, und in der mitte der entsprechende text....
> 
> hat jemand keine idee?



Öhm, du beschreibst doch wie Du die Elemente anordnen möchtest! Also ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz. 

Es ist also eine Deutschrock-Band. Helle Farben sollen es sein. Blut soll mit einfliessen. 

Versuche am besten alles was Dir einfällt und was Du für Informationen hast auf einen Zettel zu fassen. Am besten in Form einer Mindmap oder halt nur Stichpunkte. 

Mir würde jetzt spontan einfallen: 

Blutpfütze links oben; dezentes Bandlogo/NAme im Blut.

Navigation in Blut geschrieben > mit Fingern. 

NAvigation aus normalen Text augebaut >> darunter blutflecken um sie abzuheben. text=weiss; Flecken=rot

Diese Schema kannst Du dann auf alle anderen Elmente übertragen. 

...


----------

